
What are best examples of well-structured open source products to learn from? - _____smurf_____
Hello,<p>I am working on a product and I would like to get a glimpse on how do teams structure their code, and how do they organize their thoughts with respect to code&#x2F;stack&#x2F;production pipeline (e.g. [RASA](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RasaHQ&#x2F;rasa)).<p>Sinece we are two engineers developing a product, with humbled experience, we would love to see more eye-opening examples that help acquire best practices. Examples can be e-commerce application, preferably a running pipeline in production.
======
rmwaite
These might provide some insight.

[http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html)

------
rochak
Some of my favorites -

Elasticsearch -
[https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch](https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch)

Google's Guava -
[https://github.com/google/guava](https://github.com/google/guava)

Sourcegraph -
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph)

Spectrum -
[https://github.com/withspectrum/spectrum](https://github.com/withspectrum/spectrum)

Django - [https://github.com/django/django](https://github.com/django/django)

------
Jugurtha
Have a look at Gitlab. The source and the processes are available. I like the
way they do things.

